# Cannabolics philosophy on bud and the bible



## Cannabolic (Mar 19, 2008)

wuddup all its cannabolic. alot of ppl fight over the issue that marijuana and and/or alcohol is against God, The Bible, and the teachings of Jesus Christ. I have argued this for the past 2 years. I have argued with preists,biblical researchers, college students who are studying to become pastors. and i've come up with my own strong arguement and belief in hopes to enlighten. my argument is this: that in christianity, whe are allowed touse alcohol and marijuana and other earthly herbs, but not abusing our right to do so. Please *I ask everyone in our cannabis community and give me as much feedback as possible.* thank you.

GENESIS THEORY

i will start with the beginning. in the book of Genesis. it talks of god creating the earth and everything that is put on the earth is in his image.crazy enough they talk about herbs in the first couple of pages of the bible. for thoes who don't kno or remember ill resite chapters1:11-12 and 29

"and god said, ""let the earth bring forth grass, the herb yielding seed, and the fruit tree yielding fruit after his kind, whose seed in itself,, upon the earth and it was so."(GENESIS 1:11) here god summons the grass, herbs and fruits and veggies as an image of himself.

"and the earth brought forth grass, and herb yielding seed after his kind, and the tree yielding fruit, whose seed was in itself, after his kind: and God saw it was GOOD ."(GENESIS !:12)the earth grows the grass,and herbs and likes what he sees

and God said, Behold, I have given you EVERY herb bearing seed,which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed:to you it shall be for meat."(GENESIS 1:29) god says he has given the herbs and fruits as nurishment.

that being said everyone knows marijuana is an herb right? so why would god place things on earth as our (meat) if it was intended to harm us? secondly he said after he created the grass and the herbs and the fruit that IT WAS GOOD.
the biggest part of the Genesis Theory is that some ppl say that the garden of Eden's tree of knowledge of good and evil is related to the herb that we smoke today.BUT! how could that be if creating the earth and the grass and the herbs came prior to the creation of the garden of eden?.

"and the lord god commanded the man, saying of EVERY tree of the garden thou mayest freely eat." (GENESIS 2:16-17
but of the tree of the knowledge of good and evil, thou shalt not eat of it:for in the day that thou eatest thereof thou shalt surely die" basicly adam could *eat freely* except the tree of knowledge. and no one has ever died from smokin bud so therefor weed can't be the tree of knowledge that the bible is talking about.

as far as drugs goes, the only drug ever mentioned in the bible is liquor.

"Give strong drink unto him that is ready to perish, and wine unto those that be of heavy hearts.
Let him drink, and forget his poverty, and remember his misery no more." (Prov 31:6-7)

meaning its ok to drink. and forget your troubles. but no to the point were you are abusing it. Also, reguardless. wine is an alcohol, which is a drug. yet jesus shares it amongst his friends durring the last supper. hmmmmm.

aparently there is a gray area in the bible when it comes to drinking and/or smoking. in fact it dossent seem that in the biblical times they had a problem with marijuana at all. Jesus actually even associated in bud smokers

"Not that which goeth into the mouth defileth a man; but that which cometh out of the mouth, this defileth a man." (Matt 15:11) 
meaning its not what you do that makes you trash, its what you say that defines who you are
infact NO ONE has had a problem with marijuana up until Oct 2, 1937 marijuana tax stamp act.
which is in my still living grandmonther's lifetime.

I'm not going to go into the history of the marijuana prohibition. but i will say that its part of the reason why religion and state are in a twine. for a little over 80 years ppl have been saying marijuana is bad and people tend to try to relate the law to the bible. which is commonly tangled because the standard laws of the bible, are the same laws that are in our law books. so people figure they are simular, so they must be the same.


I have read the bible through and through and i can't find anything saying reefa is bad. although the only slight attack towards bud is "the body is his temple thing. but like always i have a case for that aswell.


(1 Corinthians 3:16-17) Do you not know that 
*you are the temple of God *and that the
Spirit of God dwells in you? {17} If anyone defiles the temple of God, God will destroy​him. For the temple of God is holy, which temple you are

obveously talking drugs and abusing your body is a no-no. however its not just that its, over eating, sleeping around, anything harmful to your body. but if they ment to exclude ALL drugs then they wouldn't of ever drank wine.
also smoking or drinking where it controls your everyday life is also bad.
that being said its all about how you use your herb or booze. if your habbit is starting to take over your life and its doing harm to yourself, friends family etc, then its against the bible, and the teachings of jesus christ. but as long as you treat your body with respect and not hurting anyone, then your not going against the rules. SMOKING AND DRINKING IS OK PPL!!! and i hope i cleared it up for alot of ppl because i know it was bothering me my whole life. thanks again for reading and *plz i need all the comments i can get. thanks again*​


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 19, 2008)

what about sinsemilla? that's an herb without seed, and I'm sure most people prefer that to what's in their bag.


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 19, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> what about sinsemilla? that's an herb without seed, and I'm sure most people prefer that to what's in their bag.


lol so true.....so so true


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 20, 2008)

ok so nobody is reading my thread...............................?


----------



## unknown1one (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice you should Spread the truth to some Christianity forums also...


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 20, 2008)

This still kind of reminds me of people who seem to think christ was a buddha or a manifestation as a hindu deity or some enlightened yogi in meditation or a guy who became a common householder,etc. etc. etc. These are what are known as common fallacies. Ask any catholic priest, evangelical minister, fundamental christian, mormon, jahovas witness etc. , as these people make up the mahority of religion in the united states. They'll gladly tell you marijuana is against the word of god because it is against the law of the land as stated in the new testament. And some will ecen go as far to say marijuana is of the devil. So when i hear all these bent versions of what the bible is reffering to i become quite cynical. Take a look at the masses. If you want to know the true esoteric teachings of christ, read about gnosticism and the nag hammadhi scrolls. Thats my opinion.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 21, 2008)

o.k. anhedonia, you are making arguments but not backing them up. where in the bible does it say green is against the law of the land or whatever??? name a scripture. I think most intelligent Christians would tell you that the bible was not meant to be taken literally, and that, much like poetry or song, was written in such a way that it could convey different meanings for different people. there is no absolute WORD, and I think it's very arrogant of you to try to say that what you believe is right, and others are wrong. oh, and what about the Rastafari??? I'm pretty sure that any of them would be more than happy to give you THEIR take on the bible.


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (Mar 21, 2008)

ancient pagan religions which transformed first into alchemy which fragmented into all different religions the main tenets were sun (son) worship, virgin birth (cloning?) and a crystal or stone (stone?) that at first appears clear then white then red (amber). it is refered to in several alchemical texts as green gold.a medicine of the highest order. it is the plant that has been cultivated by humans longer then any other plant


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 21, 2008)

and those words are absolute. i can think of nothing more well known to man than the herb and all the other gifts mother nature has so graciously bestowed upon us.


----------



## shamegame (Mar 21, 2008)

I see no evidence of using marijuana to get high in your quotes. The only thing I do see is the reference to drinking alcohol to get drunk and forget your troubles. I have never seen any real evidence of marijuana smoking being ok in the bible. Many references to herb and such are more about food and other things.

I have never come across any very religious people who thought weed was ok. They all think it is the devils weed, or at least a vice which is a sin in it's self.

Good thing I am not looking for the bible to give me the go-ahead to smoke...


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 21, 2008)

lol. yeah, me either. fuck that. i make my own choices, no matter what god thinks, cuz if god gave a shit god wouldn't have put it there not expecting us to try it. I think even the Rastafari look down on the ABUSE of cannabis, although they do condone it as an aid to meditation, and as an offering. it's a matter of respect.


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 22, 2008)

shamegame said:


> I see no evidence of using marijuana to get high in your quotes. The only thing I do see is the reference to drinking alcohol to get drunk and forget your troubles. I have never seen any real evidence of marijuana smoking being ok in the bible. Many references to herb and such are more about food and other things.
> 
> I have never come across any very religious people who thought weed was ok. They all think it is the devils weed, or at least a vice which is a sin in it's self.
> 
> Good thing I am not looking for the bible to give me the go-ahead to smoke...


 
your not going to find it in the bible because marijuana isnt mentioned in the bible. weed is a huge GRAY area. my whole thread was to show how opinionated the moral use of marijuana is. if its not mentioned in the bible then whoes to say its good or bad. the way i see it. everything that were not saposed to do is right there in the bible. but marijuana isnt. so on that note we have to make our own choices on whats bad and whats good. and as far as the whole alcohol thing i referred to acohol because marijuana isent mentioned but are closely related. and it pretty much says its ok to drink but not to over do it. so because weed isn't mentioned im going with the same rule as alcohol, which makes alot of sence. also im not looking for a reason to smoke, because im an adult and i make my own decisions and if its wrong then i'll pay for it later. but i don't like how ppl say that smoking weed is against the bible when they NEVER say that its right or wrong.


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 22, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> This still kind of reminds me of people who seem to think christ was a buddha or a manifestation as a hindu deity or some enlightened yogi in meditation or a guy who became a common householder,etc. etc. etc. These are what are known as common fallacies. Ask any catholic priest, evangelical minister, fundamental christian, mormon, jahovas witness etc. , as these people make up the mahority of religion in the united states. They'll gladly tell you marijuana is against the word of god because it is against the law of the land as stated in the new testament. And some will ecen go as far to say marijuana is of the devil. So when i hear all these bent versions of what the bible is reffering to i become quite cynical. Take a look at the masses. If you want to know the true esoteric teachings of christ, read about gnosticism and the nag hammadhi scrolls. Thats my opinion.


the whole point of it all was to show that there wassnt any saying that marijuana was bad in the bible. not to sound like a buddist. and as far as the new testament, was you fail to realize is that jesus said in Luke to keep religion and seprate which is what alot of catholic preists evangelical minister, fundamentsl christian, mormon , jahovas witness and the rest of thoes ppl you mentioned have a serious problem with. "Render therefore unto Caesar the things which be Caesar's and unto God the things which be God's." (Luke 20:25) in case u need another quote.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 23, 2008)

I think the question, ultimately, is, "What would Jesus do?" Big Jeesy would blaze that ganja and feel proud. Think of how fulfilled you feel when you take the first hit off of some sweet sweet homegrown...thats what God would feel if she were to enjoy the fruits of her labor.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 23, 2008)

shamegame said:


> I see no evidence of using marijuana to get high in your quotes. The only thing I do see is the reference to drinking alcohol to get drunk and forget your troubles. I have never seen any real evidence of marijuana smoking being ok in the bible. Many references to herb and such are more about food and other things.
> 
> I have never come across any very religious people who thought weed was ok. They all think it is the devils weed, or at least a vice which is a sin in it's self.
> 
> Good thing I am not looking for the bible to give me the go-ahead to smoke...





porchmonkey4life said:


> lol. yeah, me either. fuck that. i make my own choices, no matter what god thinks, cuz if god gave a shit god wouldn't have put it there not expecting us to try it. I think even the Rastafari look down on the ABUSE of cannabis, although they do condone it as an aid to meditation, and as an offering. it's a matter of respect.





Cannabolic said:


> your not going to find it in the bible because marijuana isnt mentioned in the bible. weed is a huge GRAY area. my whole thread was to show how opinionated the moral use of marijuana is. if its not mentioned in the bible then whoes to say its good or bad. the way i see it. everything that were not saposed to do is right there in the bible. but marijuana isnt. so on that note we have to make our own choices on whats bad and whats good. and as far as the whole alcohol thing i referred to acohol because marijuana isent mentioned but are closely related. and it pretty much says its ok to drink but not to over do it. so because weed isn't mentioned im going with the same rule as alcohol, which makes alot of sence. also im not looking for a reason to smoke, because im an adult and i make my own decisions and if its wrong then i'll pay for it later. but i don't like how ppl say that smoking weed is against the bible when they NEVER say that its right or wrong.


It makes several references to cannabis in the bible. It is refered to as canneh-bosom, I believe. Although, the new versions will have this translated to 'calamus'. It is one of the main ingredients in the holy anointing oil Jesus used. I think the recipe calls for something like 2 lbs of fresh canneh-bosom bud. Also any time you see the word incense it refers to a stick of canneh-bosom incense that could get you high. People back then didn't smoke it but they were definitely still getting high. And the bible does say this is ok. It is the same as alcohol, to be used in moderation and not abused.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 23, 2008)

If any religious person gives you shit for smoking herb ask them to go find out what the canneh-bosom was that Jesus used for his holy anointing oils


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 24, 2008)

Cannabolic said:


> the whole point of it all was to show that there wassnt any saying that marijuana was bad in the bible. not to sound like a buddist. and as far as the new testament, was you fail to realize is that jesus said in Luke to keep religion and seprate which is what alot of catholic preists evangelical minister, fundamentsl christian, mormon , jahovas witness and the rest of thoes ppl you mentioned have a serious problem with. "Render therefore unto Caesar the things which be Caesar's and unto God the things which be God's." (Luke 20:25) in case u need another quote.


dude, read up on your english skills. Your response makes no sence.


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 25, 2008)

Cannabolic said:


> the whole point of it all was to show that there wassnt any saying that marijuana was bad in the bible. not to sound like a buddist. and as far as the new testament, was you fail to realize is that jesus said in Luke to keep religion and seprate which is what alot of catholic preists evangelical minister, fundamentsl christian, mormon , jahovas witness and the rest of thoes ppl you mentioned have a serious problem with. "Render therefore unto Caesar the things which be Caesar's and unto God the things which be God's." (Luke 20:25) in case u need another quote.





anhedonia said:


> dude, read up on your english skills. Your response makes no sence.


first of all, there is no need for disrespect. i dident disrespect you so i ask for the same treatment. secondly its not my english, it was my typing because i was high at the time that i wrote it. what i was saying was, alot of people mix state and religion, which is what jesus told us NOT to do. look at the quote above.


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 25, 2008)

the last i read this i was really stoned and toatally misread your claim. I read it over and over and it made no sence until now that i reread it. now i see what you were saying. no i agree with you.


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 25, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> the last i read this i was really stoned and toatally misread your claim. I read it over and over and it made no sence until now that i reread it. now i see what you were saying. no i agree with you.


its aight bro, don't worry about it.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 26, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> If any religious person gives you shit for smoking herb ask them to go find out what the canneh-bosom was that Jesus used for his holy anointing oils



Canneh-bosom? Did Jesus inhale?


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 26, 2008)

I did a little search on this "Keinenbosom". Found an article in High Times:

CHRISTIANS & POT: A HIGH HOLY HISTORY The story of marijuanas role in Christianity has long been suppressed. Today, the issue of the healing herb has resurfaced in both mainstream and fringe churches, despite its demonization by the evangelical move


----------



## Cheese x Kush (Mar 27, 2008)

St Mark described Cannabis as the new wine after coming back from Africa


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 27, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I did a little search on this "Keinenbosom". Found an article in High Times:
> 
> CHRISTIANS & POT: A HIGH HOLY HISTORY The story of marijuanas role in Christianity has long been suppressed. Today, the issue of the healing herb has resurfaced in both mainstream and fringe churches, despite its demonization by the evangelical move


 thats crazy, i missed that whole part about the holy oil in exidus im going to try and find that.


----------



## ZenMaster (Mar 27, 2008)

In the Bible it says to take everything into moderation.

Anything and everything can be abused. If you have discipline and control I believe its fine as long as you know your limits.

Hell it says to drink a glass of wine everyday in the Bible, and its a scientific fact that it indeed healthy if you do and helps you digest food.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 28, 2008)

21No man seweth a piece of raw cloth to an old garment: otherwise the new piecing taketh away from the old, and there is made a greater rent.

22 And no man putteth new wine into old bottles: otherwise the wine will burst the bottles, and both the wine will be spilled, and the bottles will be lost. But new wine must be put into new bottles.

I don't see how this could be interpreted as referring to weed. Where is this st. mark version?


----------



## Cheese x Kush (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't see how this could be interpreted as referring to weed. Where is this st. mark version?[/quote]

I do not know what made you think thats what i ment but if you just do a cannabis history search you will see it , the Hindus, Muslims, Cristians ,all religions viewed it as sacred at one stage , 
The roman leaders encouraged his people to use cannabis to make them happy then canceled it because they would not fight , Napolion did the same he put a ban on cannabis because his army would not fight ..
Even at one stage the queen of england fined land owners if they did not grow cannabis 

just do a quick search you will see st mark came back from africa and claimed cannabis sacred , 

the Ph. Mohommed banished alcohol and welcomed cannabis , 
and the hindus worshiped it 100,s of years bc calling it in there languish the plant of 2 faces good and evil if i remember right , 
same as the chinese , they got this meaning because its a single plant of both sexes 

Cannabis has only earned its bad name in recent years of its very long life living with us and most if not all religions claimed it as sacred at one time


----------



## Carribean Blue (Mar 28, 2008)

i recon that we have the responsiblity to look after the world and such stewardship and that also that if we harvest the world its ok because it is our duty to look after the world and we can use the earths resouces to our needs as long as we look after the earth plant what we take so marijuana plant it in hedge rows on buildings every where in citys ect...


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 28, 2008)

I liked this. I am a person who sometimes ponders the religious aspect of smoking weed. I have always thought that if God didn't want us to have marijuana, he would not have put it here for us, as he did everything else. Unlike other drugs such as extasy or cocaine which must be manufactured from a plant, marijuana is all natural. One only has to take care of it for it to be good.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 28, 2008)

I will never understand why people started giving weed this negative reputation. No one ever ODed on mj. Compared to other drugs, very few have fought, died or sucked dick for mj, and compared to other drugs, very few lives have ever been destroyed by mj. The statistics are all there...except the ones we haven't yet deduced from the scientific studies we aren't allowed to conduct on this plant. I think people are beginning to conceptualize weed more realistically nowadays, but I don't think it will ever lose its stigma among religious and political conservatives.


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 28, 2008)

ZenMaster said:


> In the Bible it says to take everything into moderation.
> 
> Anything and everything can be abused. If you have discipline and control I believe its fine as long as you know your limits.
> 
> Hell it says to drink a glass of wine everyday in the Bible, and its a scientific fact that it indeed healthy if you do and helps you digest food.


 exactly what im sayin!!


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 28, 2008)

Cheese x Kush said:


> I don't see how this could be interpreted as referring to weed. Where is this st. mark version?


I do not know what made you think thats what i ment but if you just do a cannabis history search you will see it , the Hindus, Muslims, Cristians ,all religions viewed it as sacred at one stage , 
The roman leaders encouraged his people to use cannabis to make them happy then canceled it because they would not fight , Napolion did the same he put a ban on cannabis because his army would not fight ..
Even at one stage the queen of england fined land owners if they did not grow cannabis 

just do a quick search you will see st mark came back from africa and claimed cannabis sacred , 

the Ph. Mohommed banished alcohol and welcomed cannabis , 
and the hindus worshiped it 100,s of years bc calling it in there languish the plant of 2 faces good and evil if i remember right , 
same as the chinese , they got this meaning because its a single plant of both sexes 

Cannabis has only earned its bad name in recent years of its very long life living with us and most if not all religions claimed it as sacred at one time [/quote]
there has got to be a way we can get the truth out. many ppl believe that marijuana is bad only because their parents and their parents, parents told them that it was bad. and thats only cuz of the marijuana prohibition.


----------



## Cheese x Kush (Mar 29, 2008)

there has got to be a way we can get the truth out. many ppl believe that marijuana is bad only because their parents and their parents, parents told them that it was bad. and thats only cuz of the marijuana prohibition.[/quote]

This is very true .... PS that was me commenting on pouchmoneys words....... i dont see how this could interpreted weed and it looks like i says it the under neath words are mines lmao wft haha


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd just really like to know what scripture exactly says anything about weed, as I haven't read the bible since my parents forced me to go to church as a child (and ruined my relationship with God). Please look them up for me-I'll read up on it next time I'm in a hotel room smoking a j (cuz you know they still keep Bibles in the drawers, for some reason...as if that Bible is gonna keep a guy from fucking his prostitute there)


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 29, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I'd just really like to know what scripture exactly says anything about weed, as I haven't read the bible since my parents forced me to go to church as a child (and ruined my relationship with God). Please look them up for me-I'll read up on it next time I'm in a hotel room smoking a j (cuz you know they still keep Bibles in the drawers, for some reason...as if that Bible is gonna keep a guy from fucking his prostitute there)


lmao i noticed that every hotel has bibles for some reason. i thought that it would maybe prevent ppl from trashing the hotel rooms cuz hotel management don't care what your doin in there, as long as it dosn't cost them money. and ppl tend to get really religious when there doin somthin there not saposed to and see a bible. but idk. but there aren't any Exact scriptures directed to cannabis. they talk about the anointed oil which was made from cannabis, but they don't really say that in the bible, you have to do some research, but i can tell you which chapters to read that are related to cannabis if you want.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's a smattering of passages I've seen referenced in relation to marijuana:

Torah / Genesis 1:12 [JPS edition]

_The earth brought forth vegetation: seed-bearing plants of every kind, and trees of every kind bearing fruit with the seed in it. And God saw that this was good. _

Torah / Genesis 1:29-31

_*29* And God said: 'Behold, I have given you every herb yielding seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed--to you it shall be for food; *30* and to every beast of the earth, and to every fowl of the air, and to every thing that creepeth upon the earth, wherein there is a living soul, [I have given] every green herb.' And it was so. *31* And God saw every thing that He had made, and, behold, it was very good. And there was evening and there was morning, the sixth day._ 

Torah / Exodus 30:23 -- this is the controversial bit that scholars dispute. _'Aromatic cane' _is 'K'neh bosem' in Hebrew. This may refer to a reed native to the Egypt/Sinai area, or it may refer to _Cannabis.

22. The LORD spoke to Moses, saying: 23 Next take choice spices: five hundred weight of solidified myrrh, half as much--two hundred fifty--of fragrant cinnamon, two hundred fifty of *aromatic cane*, 24 five hundred--by sanctuary weight--of cassia, and a hin of olive oil. 25. Make of this a sacred anointing oil....
_
An encapsulation of the analysis that holds _Cannabis_ is the "aromatic cane," from Lycaeum.org:



> "It is said that the Assyrians used hemp (marijuana) as incense in the seventh or eighth century before Christ and called it 'Qunubu,' a term apparently borrowed from an old East Iranian word 'Konaba,' the same as the Scythian name 'cannabis.'" (Plants of the Gods -- Origin of Hallucinogenic Use by Richard E. Schultes and Albert Hofmann)
> 
> "Herodotus in the fifth century B.C. observed the Scythians throwing hemp on heated stone to create smoke and observed them inhaling this smoke. Although he does not identify them, Herodotus states that when they 'have parties and sit around a fire, they throw some of it into the flames. As it burns, it smokes like incense, and the smell of it makes them drunk, just as wine does us. As more fruit is thrown on, they get more and more intoxicated until finally they jump up and start dancing and singing.'" (Herodotus, Histories 1.202.)
> 
> ...


Also, the prophets seem to have been into it. That should perhaps not be surprising.

Nevi'im/Isiah: 18

_*4* For thus hath the LORD said unto me: I will hold Me still, and I will look on in My dwelling-place, like clear heat in sunshine, like a cloud of dew in the heat of harvest. *5*
For before the harvest, when the blossom is over, and the bud becometh a ripening grape, He will cut off the sprigs with pruning-hooks, and the shoots will He take away and lop off. 

_ Of course, we don't if Isiah was talking about buds or souls. ;P

From the other end of the biblical spectrum: 
*Revelation 22 (KJV)
*

_ 1And he shewed me a pure river of water of life, clear as crystal, proceeding out of the throne of God and of the Lamb. 
2In the midst of the street of it, and on either side of the river, was there the tree of life, which bare twelve manner of fruits, and yielded her fruit every month: and the leaves of the tree were for the healing of the nations._

I'm not a very religious person, but I do enjoy the notion that the Israelites used _Cannabis_ and spread it to other early civilizations. Aside from the Tree of Life in Revelation (a stretch if you ask me), there's not much to be found in the New Testament. Apparently, no one turned Jesus on to the Roman Red:


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 29, 2008)

anybody who is active in this thread should read this:Is It Okay for Christians to Use Marijuana and Other Drugs?


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 29, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> Here's a smattering of passages I've seen referenced in relation to marijuana:
> 
> Torah / Genesis 1:12 [JPS edition]
> 
> ...


what i have noticed, is that the bible contradicts itself. in the old testiment which is how the earth began and the word of god, it pretty much say every hing is good etc. but if you read the new testiment, some of the stuff that was ok befor, isent ok now. shit even in the new testiment alone conradicts itself. on one hand jesus says that you have to keep religion and state seprate, but he also saiys that there is only one law and thats god and anything that exists is an enforcement of god, and if you don't fallow the rules of your state then your going against the word of god. what kind of shit is that? my brain hurts im going so smoke and think about this one.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 29, 2008)

The Tanach [&#1514;&#1504;&#1524;&#1498;] ( composed of the Torah -- 'law,' the pentateuch or the Five Books of Moses, Nevi'im -- prophets, Ketuvim -- the 'misc' section, including Psalms, Proverbs, Job, Esther, Daniel, Song of Solomon, Ecclesiastes, Lamentations, Chronicles, etc ) is Jewish scripture, whereas the Gospels are Christian scripture. That there are contradictions should not be surprising. Contradictions in the Gospels aren't that hard to understand--they are different versions of the same story, as recalled by the apostles. Furthermore, the canon is not the same between the two religions, or even between different sub-sects. 

Bible - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Tanakh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
New Testament - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As I said, I'm not very religious. I find the Bible to be a fascinating text, though, and one of the more interesting exercises is to compare the same passage across different translations/editions. You see meanings shift as they are filtered through different languages and cultures, as well as editors with different agenda across the course of history.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 29, 2008)

Mac, you're really Jewish, aren't you? I can tell. Me like Jewish boys.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 29, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> Mac, you're really Jewish, aren't you? I can tell.


I didn't realize it was a secret!

I am really (as in _in fact) _a Jew. However, I'm not _really Jewish_, in the sense that I'm not really observant. 

Theoretically, I belong to a Reform temple, but in fact I'm what we like to call a 'cultural Jew' here in the American Diaspora. I see my Rabbi at funerals, thats about it. Usually these things only comes up during screaming arguments with the orthodox or with visiting Israelis, dirty laundry being better aired indoors and whatnot. 

In fact, if I actually had religion it would probably be some kind of fusion of Jewish identity/history with Rastafarian social philosophy and language (but not much of the theology) and a strong infusion of Buddhist concepts regarding the metaphysics of causation and the problem of the soul. 

But the closest I really ever come is holding an occasional Rasta Passover. 

But, anyway, yes I'm Jewish. Didn't the handle and the avatar kinda give that one away? 
Maccabees - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Me like Jewish boys.


I'm guessing they like you too, eh? Long live _Portnoy's Complaint! _


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 29, 2008)

I have no idea what portnoy was complaining about, but o.k.

And no, I have never had the pleasure of fucking a Jewish boy. I think I want to because they're not supposed to.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 29, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I have no idea what portnoy was complaining about, but o.k.


Partially, about his uncomfortable but overwhelming desire for dirty sex with immaculate Christian girls-next-door.

From _Wikipedia_:



> _*Portnoy's Complaint*_ (1969) is American writer Philip Roth's most popular novel, with many of its characteristics (comedic prose; themes of sexual desire and sexual frustration; a self-conscious literariness) having gone on to become Roth trademarks.
> 
> Structurally, _Portnoy's Complaint_ is a continuous monolgoue as narrated by its eponymous speaker, Alexander Portnoy, to his psychologist, Dr. Spielvogel.
> 
> ...


You're not exactly the intended audience, but with your background in soc, psych and sexuality you might really enjoy it. 



> And no, I have never had the pleasure of fucking a Jewish boy. I think I want to because they're not supposed to.


We're not supposed to _marry_ you, silly.....


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 29, 2008)

oh, i see...reading up a bit on the Maccabees...guess your rasta-jewish ideas bring a whol other meaning to the term "high priest" lol


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 29, 2008)

You've got that right. 

Speaking of which, I've got an errand to run. My chalice has run dry! 

Happily, I can walk to the dispensary from here.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 29, 2008)

Would you fill my chalice? It's running a bit dry lately too.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 29, 2008)

Baby, your chalice shall runneth over when _I'm_ done with you. 














No, I couldn't resist. But we should stop derailing the religion thread before Benedict the Inquisitor sends his minions after me.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey, I'm into group things.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 29, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> Hey, I'm into group things.


Ummm....









You go ahead, sweetie. Make an old man happy. 


I'm just going to wait here and put my eyes out with a spoon.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 29, 2008)

muuaahhhhaaa...the priest's white neck thing behind the dude makes him look like he has horns


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 29, 2008)

oh wait, that's just a white collar, my bad, but still...I think there's something inherently evil about super religious people. Why the Hell else would they need to be so Goddamned pious?


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 29, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> oh wait, that's just a white collar, my bad, but still...I think there's something inherently evil about super religious people. Why the Hell else would they need to be so Goddamned pious?


I wasn't fucking around, that guy's old job (When he was still Cardinal Ratzinger. was heading up the modern Inquisition. At which he did his best to set the clock back a few hundred years. That means he was also the ultimate authority in the handling of the priest-child sex scandals here, moving 'bad' priests around and hiding them instead of defrocking them, etc:

(from _Wikipedia_)


> *Prefect of the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith (1981&#8211;2005)*
> 
> On November 25, 1981, Pope John Paul II named Ratzinger Prefect of the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith, formerly known as the Holy Office, the historical Inquisition. Consequently, he resigned his post at Munich in early 1982. He was promoted within the College of Cardinals to become Cardinal Bishop of Velletri-Segni in 1993, was made the College's vice-dean in 1998 and dean in 2002.
> In office, Ratzinger fulfilled his institutional role, defending and reaffirming Catholic doctrine, including teaching on topics such as birth control, homosexuality, and inter-religious dialogue. During his period in office, the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith took disciplinary measures against some outspoken liberation theologians in Latin America, condemning liberation theology twice (in 1984 and 1986), accusing it of Marxist tendencies and of inciting hate and violence. Leonardo Boff, for example, was suspended, while others were reputedly reduced to silence. Other issues also prompted condemnations or revocations of rights to teach: for instance, eleven years after his death, the writings of Jesuit priest Anthony de Mello were the subject of a "notification" - the notice did not condemn all of De Mello's works as heretical, but noted that many of them, particularly the later works, had what Ratzinger and the CDF interpreted as an element of religious indifferentism (as they saw it, De Mello held that Christ was "one master alongside others"). Some theologians dispute the CDF's interpretations of both liberation theology and the works of thinkers like De Mello.
> ...


Also, he was a member of the Hitler Youth as a young man. Seriously. That doesn't exactly give me the warm-and-fuzzies. Although, in all fairness, membership was 'unofficially compulsory' if you were eligible to join and his participation is reported to have been unenthusiastic.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

Pontifical secret - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Wow. That's unbelievable. The power of denial is incredible. I think child-molesting priests, if not excommunicated, should be required to put a sign up on their confession boxes, or in front of the church, or around their damned necks that reads: 

"A sex offender lives here."

What makes them any different from Chester the Molester down the street?


----------



## Cheese x Kush (Mar 30, 2008)

There is no difference at all they are all just normal people doing there job 
In every Working place there is some 1 taking advantage of there trust , 
80% of things that gets stolen from Shops are did my workers , 
People that work in gyms , Life guards , ect .

Yes of course they show have there diks cut off for doing it , But by classing all them from the action of some is wrong too

That like them feminists saying all men are ? .......... all men are what ?

I thought the answer was always all men are different ....


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheese x Kush said:


> There is no difference at all they are all just normal people doing there job...


Are you talking about priests? I think you are, but I'm not sure. 



> In every Working place there is some 1 taking advantage of there trust ,
> 80% of things that gets stolen from Shops are did my workers ,
> People that work in gyms , Life guards , ect .


At this point I'm starting to loose track.....



> Yes of course they show have there diks cut off for doing it , But by classing all them from the action of some is wrong too
> 
> That like them feminists saying all men are ? .......... all men are what ?
> 
> I thought the answer was always all men are different ....


Yes, overgeneralizations are a reliable way to be wrong--but I have no idea what point you're trying to get across here.

I may be too stoned, _Meet the Press _is on and it's better that way. Some Navy four-star with fruit salad on his chest is trying to tell me the war is going just swimmingly.


----------



## Cheese x Kush (Mar 30, 2008)

QUOTE]Are you talking about priests? I think you are, but I'm not sure. 

Yea it was priests that was being talked about , you are sure you just got the feeling to act a knobb 

QUOTE .At this point I'm starting to loose track.....

Smoke less .... 

QUOTE Yes, overgeneralizations are a reliable way to be wrong--but I have no idea what point you're trying to get across here.

Then why bitch and act smart if you knew what a ass ?

quote I may be too stoned, _Meet the Press _is on and it's better that way. Some Navy four-star with fruit salad on his chest is trying to tell me the war is going just swimmingly.[/quote]

The message was clear you cant blame every one for some Evil people work 
Are all muslims terrorists , ? 

ps i dont want to get into some sort of school boy argument with you some please dont paist back any more your smart ass comments to me 

cheesee


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

Schoolboy arguments? I suppose that's better than incoherent dropout babble. I was agreeing with you that overgeneralizations are wrong. Of course, that's somewhat irrelevant, as no one was generalizing about priests, or blaming any group of people for one person's actions. We were talking about one particularly scary dude, who happens to be Pope now, and his old job. And what he did to help conceal the crimes of those specific priests who did engage in abuse. No one said all priests do anything. You fail on reading comprehension. 

Anyway, I'd have to be disagreeing with you for it to be an argument. But I can make that happen.

Maybe this is more your style:

qq moar failboy, lern2internet


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> Some Navy four-star with fruit salad on his chest is trying to tell me the war is going just swimmingly.




aaaaaahhhhaahahaha!!! is that on youtube? I want to see. I don't believe you. Are you Jewing me? lol


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

You can get it at mtp.msnbc.com . It turned out to be an Air Force uniform, and the guy turned out to be General Hayden--he's actually the director of CIA. Which I don't really get. An active Air Force General--who appears to be wearing a Joint Chiefs of Staff insignia--is the CIA director? I thought he had to retire when he accepted the position. Strange. I hadn't seen the guy on television before, he's a little odd. Anyway, that's kinda neither here nor there so far as this thread is concerned.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheese x Kush said:


> That like them feminists saying all men are ? .......... all men are what ?
> 
> I thought the answer was always all men are different ....


Cheese, I really don't think you have a clue what a feminist is, and I'm sure you're using this term in lay-context rather than in a Sociological context. But let me clarify, to clear up any confusion you might have about feminism and about how feminists think:

Here's a European sociohistorical perspective:

feminism, feminist A social movement, having its origins in eighteenth-century England, which seeks to achieve equality between the sexes by extension of rights for women. In the 1890s the term referred specifically to the women and men who campaigned for votes for women and women's access to education and the professions. After the achievement of the vote (1920 in the United States and 1928 in Britain), an enduring tension within feminism became more evident, between the objective of equal rights with men in the public sphere and the recognition of women's difference from men with the objective of enhancing their position in the private sphere of the family. The second wave of feminism from 1969 onwards has many different strands, but there appears to be some common core and there have been movements on behalf of women in almost every country and on a world scale through the United Nations decade for women, 197585

And an American:

Feminist sociology studies the current climate of feminism in relation to all other interactions of society. Feminism is in its third wave of thought, and this is reflected in feminist ideology by the current awareness of differences in women throughout the world. In the previous waves of feminism, only the needs of a specific type of women were addressed. In third wave feminism, feminists have attempted to stop making generalizations of all women, and instead, have focused on the needs of their gender with intersection of sexual orientation, race, economic status, and nationality differences among women. Third wave looks to give voices to the women who have gone unheard throughout the previous waves of the feminist movement. As a result, other issues have arisen within feminist sociology.


Also, I think you negate yourself when you get your balls in a knot when you think a dude is "classing" priests (I think you meant he was overgeneralizing them into a group of evil, child-molesting assholes), and then go on to overgeneralize (Definition: to make too sweeping statement about something: to draw too general a conclusion about something on the basis of limited or incomplete evidence) feminists, thereby assuming they are a bunch of parading, male-bashing, radical, militant butch-feminist-dikes.

But if I'm wrong, please let me know, and I do apologize for "classing" you


amazing how smoking resin can get you high when you're dry


----------



## Cheese x Kush (Mar 30, 2008)

* We were talking about one particularly scary dude, who happens to be Pope now, and his old job. And what he did to help conceal the crimes of those specific priests who did engage in abuse. No one said all priests do anything. You fail on reading comprehension. *

 Wow is that just this pope at the moment , Or was it all them , 

I swear this rollitup makes me want to jump of a bridge from some things ive read 

Spiritual leaders making there priests Bugger kids, The US president was behind 9/11 , The jews are causing global warming because they are sniffing all the air , 

I mean come on man were does this stop lmao


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, resin is a lifesaver. 

That was very well said. Where is the definition of third-wave feminism from?


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

wiki-wiki

Feminist sociology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheese, you're officially a dumbfuck in my book. But please don't jump off a bridge.

iloveyou


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheese x Kush said:


> Spiritual leaders making there priests Bugger kids, The US president was behind 9/11 , The jews are causing global warming because they are sniffing all the air....


Cheese, I'm the _last_ person that buys into those kind of conspiracy theories. The current Pope gives me the willies. In fact, he gives me the screaming meemies. He's had a hand in bad stuff that actually happened. Sorry if that gets your goat...

So far as RIU goes, you're always going to hear a certain amount of crazy shit when you hang out around a sufficient number of potheads. 

Don't be angry, didn't you say you had plants nearing harvest? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> iloveyou


_Legendary!_


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

I got that from the love doctor aka Garden Knowm. He is a silvertongued wordsmith and his intentions are pure (have to say that every time I mention his name)

I've been interested in this for quite some time now:

Feminism and race: Oppression due to Race in the United States

Feminism and race sometimes seem to be at odds. Women who already suffer from oppression due to their race find themselves in a double bind. They are forced to choose between backing issues important to their race and betraying their sex, or backing issues important to women and betraying their race.[7] Feminists who are not oppressed due to their race have overlooked this issue in the past.

I think a great deal of the U.S. population is experiencing this with the three presidential candidates-especially the two celebrities. This race is historical because there's never been a woman or a black man ever make it this close to a position of such great power and social influence. I'd really like to take a closer look at the stats on minority women relating to their political stance and who they intend to vote for. It's really sad to think that sex and race are what will determine the leader of this country, but I think, deep down, we all know this to be true, and will likely vote accordingly.


----------



## Cheese x Kush (Mar 30, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> Cheese, you're officially a dumbfuck in my book. But please don't jump off a bridge.
> 
> iloveyou


Your just a fool that puts X rated homosexual pictures on your adavar Looking a fuss , your the foolish 1 

dont be ignorent thank you


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheese, I'm not going to directly address you anymore, because I doubt that your brain has made it yet to the formal-operational stage of development. Perhaps you have stunted yourself by smoking so much weed. btw, how old are you?


----------



## STANDOX (Mar 30, 2008)

this went south for me now lol i was following along quite nicely too. 
I myself was a Jehovah's witness for 14 years i was born into this religion and throughout boyhood and teen years i pondered many questions but none of substance and drugs but mostly of life.
Being a witness i wasnt able to do alot of the things that the kids at school did and it forced me to live on the outter edge but try to be on the in.The worst was having to knock a girls door on a saturday morning when you had a crush on her lol i will never forget thoes times.
but with out going off of the assumed intended track of this thread i would say that the first chance i got to make sense of this world for myself i took at 14 i had a religious education that was like a phd in Jehovah (which i say with respect still to this day) but i had no idea what the WORLD was about.

the first thing i came upon was marijuana and believe it or not it wasnt some punk in highschool it was an art teacher who spoke fondly of it.I began to smoke and even with all the crap that flies through my head being in this worldand having beliefs that are now mixed together i feel that a true godfearing for the most part normal person is recieving a blessing of mj when it is used in the way of relaxing and tuning yourself into what you would have otherwise passed by if you had been thinking the way the world has you think.

pedophiles in the church in schools in our homes well they just go along with the million other things going wrong with this world im not gonna get on the whole armageddon thing but my bottom line is that the bible was written by man "inspired by god" and much speculation can be done on what you can and cant do if you use the book as a guide i have adopted my own veiw on life and i know many of you have aswell..

if the power of the world was in the hands of people who were truly inspired by god things would be different there is no saving our world i belive the only thing we can do i mass together the light.I have read the complete new testament and old as well king james version and the new world translations granted im not a bible quoter im a pot smoker i still hold all of my values on what i believe spiritually and i build from them to fit me as a individual 
the bible says alot of things but it tells us little that is my view when you have building blocks you can finish the building on your own by that i mean take what you know is good in life be that way and if smoking a bit of weed or even more than a bit enables you to contribute to society in a good light rock on!!!!!!!!

thats pretty fricken holy to me....


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

sounds pretty friggin holy to me too...except the whole nihilistic Armageddon thing. Even if the Jews DO kill the solar system (kidding, Mac), the atmosphere will heal itself when this earth becomes a water world, and life will have its chance to try again.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> sounds pretty friggin holy to me too...except the whole nihilistic Armageddon thing. Even if the Jews DO kill the solar system (kidding, Mac), the atmosphere will heal itself when this earth becomes a water world, and life will have its chance to try again.


I'm not going to live on raft with Kevin Costner. NO FUCKING WAY. 

Want to see some seriously loopy shit?

Exclusive: The Cruise Indoctrination Video Scientology Tried To Suppress

AHAHAHAHA! BEING IN A CULT IS _HILARIOUS_! COME GET IN ON THE LAFFS! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......


----------



## STANDOX (Mar 30, 2008)

i dont see any of use causing the demise i wish it was on that level i think the big guy is gonna snuff us out like blunt when the cops pull you over...


----------



## STANDOX (Mar 30, 2008)

but shit if we go like water world ill be the first with gills 
;'CLANK CLANK'; SMASH.;'; thats me working on the first rollitup inspired robotic gills prototype
lmao...seriously though i saw a huge peice of ice shelf came loose the size of manhattan last week scary shit happens slowly...


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

It's happening a lot faster than we are even aware.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

His pauses and vacant stares in that video unnerve me more so than his statements that border on delusions of grandeur.

Another thing about his mannerisms that bothers me is how often he speaks with his hands to his mouth or face. This is usually interpreted as a nonverbal lying cue. He figits and moves about in a somewhat nervous manner, and how face reddens...then he seems to attempt to mask his visible discomfort with that fucking unsettling laugh.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

I think it's the eerie laughter that gets me, coupled with his dreaminess over a world without SPs--ie, non-Scientologists.

Also that Freedom Medal of Valor shit reminds me of the satirical vids in Starship Troopers.

YouTube - Starship Troopers - Federal Network news clip 1


Substitute Lord Xenu for The Bugs and Klandathu.

_"Would you like to know more?"

_South Park explains Scientology's theology (really!):

YouTube - XENU ... ALIENS ... THETANS ... 

You have to love the banner [THIS IS ACTUALLY WHAT SCIENTOLOGISTS BELIEVE]


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

This is what bothers me most about Scientology:

"During The Phoenix Lectures Hubbard stated that Scientology depended on his having known something of the Vedas[21] and has called the Vedas Scientology&#8217;s earliest ancestor: "And we find Scientology&#8217;s earliest, certainly known ancestor in the Veda."[22] Hubbard also gave recognition to the Tao Te Ching, the Dharma and Gautama Buddha as forerunners to Scientology.[taken from wiki]

These spiritual/religious ideals and philosophies were no more "forerunners" to Scientology than sugar is a forerunner in the making of cookies. It's a man-made cult consisting of a salad of different already held ideals, with a disgustingly self-righteous dressing slathered all over.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

I think it started as an experiment--L Ron saying to himself, 'can I really do this?'-- and then turned into a cult. As an anthropologist I'm somewhat beholden to say that if it gets big enough and sticks around long enough it essentially becomes a religion. Or at least some kind of quasi-pseduo-religion, considering it might be a criminal conspiracy out to prey on its initiates. The anthropological and legal views don't really reconcile well. 

The whole thing is nuts and somewhat distressing. Scientology's increasing interest in attracting celebrities is even freakier, considering how midlessly people follow trends these days. Today, Madonna and red Kabbalah braclets. Tomorrow, TomKat and e-Meters.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

What is kabbalah anyway? I read her Kabbalah name is Esther


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> What is kabbalah anyway? I read her Kabbalah name is Esther


Kabbalah is Jewish mysticism. It gets pretty far out, but it's an attempt to extrapolate a metaphysical system of the universe from hidden meanings in various scripture and writings. The Tree of Life and its _sephiroth_ are at the core of the system. Traditionally, only married men over 40 are allowed to study it (or something like that) because it's such powerful juju. (As it were.) 

The _Wikipedia_ article is fairly deep:
Kabbalah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Honestly, Kabbalah gives me a headache. I tend to think it's mostly a bunch of nonsense with most of its value being in some of the metaphors it brings to the metaphysical table. 

The Mahayana metaphysical system, for instance, a lot more appealing to me. More the Prajna Paramita concepts than direct devotional practice--I'm not really capable believing in any kind of divine intercession.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

"I think it started as an experiment--L Ron saying to himself, 'can I really do this?'-- and then turned into a cult. "

You know, I was actually thinking something along the same lines.

"Or at least some kind of quasi-pseduo-religion, considering it might be a criminal conspiracy out to prey on its initiates. The anthropological and legal views don't really reconcile well. "

This issue is very near to my heart. I actually used to be a member of a cult. I was young and still very impressionable, didn't have much of a social life, and didn't have much time for anything besides working to pay the bills and studying for class/exams. I soon myself engaging in more and more activities this "School of Metaphysics" instructed me to engage in each day, until I realized that these practices and exercises were designed to change the way I think, feel, conceptualize my life. I didn't like that. I figured, if they wanted me to be/think/act a certain way, why not come out and say so, rather than trying to trick me into doing so. Also, the people who lived on the "College of Metaphysics" campus really fucking freaked me out. I knew there was some really fucked up shit going on there (I truly suspected a pregnant woman lost her child due to birth complications that would have been avoided had she been inhabiting an normal society). I'm truly grateful for a friend (whom I practiced kung fu with) who told me how rediculous these people were, and how phony he thought their ideal and intentions were. If it weren't for him, I'd probably be staring at a candle right now, pregnant with their leader's child, making a mark with a pencil on paper every time I noticed a 'distraction' arise in my mind.

Welcome to the School of Metaphysics online campus

School of Metaphysics Course of Study Directory

I think most intelligent people who are not desperate for a sense of belonging and meaning in their lives would be turned away by this phrase:

"The only prerequisite for entering this study is a willingness to change. What you will learn here will change the way you see yourself and the world."

They are FREAKS. ALL of them, and they scare the living shit out of me. They need to be stopped before they become part of, or, God help us, the nest Scientology.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

Those are the Akashic triangle people, right? I've had run ins with them before. I think I ejected a pushier emissary from my old college radio station once. It was during a three day festival, everyone was on acid, and he would not listen to me when I told him that trying to recruit tripping people was not fucking cool and would not be tolerated. I think I might have offended him when he mentioned the Akashic record and I laughed: I first heard of the record in the context of a role playing game. ( Akashic Brotherhood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , Mage: The Ascension - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )


We also got our fair share of mayan calendar kids. 

You will run into some pretty freaky shit reading the literature on new religious movements and intentional communities, that's for sure.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, I set their sign on fire. But everything I say on this forum is a lie...they DI mention akashic record stuff at one point, I do remember. They had a weird way of making people want to stay to, including the weird hugging rituals, and even, holding people back in their courses of "study" once they progressed to the "College" so that they'd have to stay there longer...all the while paying for this "learning experience". Oh, and come to think of it, they did have this great aspiration to build a weird triangle/pyramid building where people could live, teach, study, etc. that and their "peace dome" It all sounds nice, but I guarantee if you met a single person on that campus or in any SOM, for that matter, I'm pretty sure you'd agree that they're fucked in the head.


----------



## statik (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok, I am a Christian...I am what you would call a Calvinist. Google it if you don't know. Anyways, I am also a medical cannabis patient. I want to address cannabis and the devil briefly. To say that the devil "created" something is to give him the same power as God. The devil cannot create anything but lies. I also would like to add that Scripture says that DRUNKENNESS is against God because it leads to debauchery. Yet in 2Timothy, Peter tells Timothy to take wine for his stomach issues; not to get drunk...but as medication. Also, today the market is flooded with pharmaceuticals that have side effects that can often be worse than what you are trying to treat...and half the time doctors don't tell them to you in full. The bases for telling if something is "Good" or not, is to see if it glorifies God. What glorifies God? Pharmaceutical companies out for a buck with no REAL concern for your health? Look at Ritalin and how it's shoved down our kids throats. Or a loving Creator who gave us a plant (by no means should we worship the creation either, only God is worthy of worship) that has been proven for centuries to have medical value, as a safe alternative to dangerous and just as easily abused pharmaceuticals? Did you know that 7,000 people a year die from aspirin? ASPIRIN! How many people has cannabis killed? None. Let's put a time frame on that....No one....ever...in the entire human history! I want to address the "look at what the masses of the church are doing" comment I read earlier...did you know that Scripture says that law is not determined by a majority vote? So it doesn't matter what the "masses" say. A lot of the "masses" also preach a watered down Gospel. Does that make it right? Certainly Not! As for the "Law of the land" question. That says to obey your government, unless it goes against God's Word. Well, there are 12 or so states in the land (USA) that say medical cannabis is ok. Sure the Feds say other wise. But the Feds are also lying when they say cannabis has no medical value. We all know that cannabis is different than LSD,Heroin, and Crack Cocaine. Yet, the federal government says they are all in the same boat...Schedule 1 drugs. Meaning no medical value. A BOLD FACED LIE! And we all know it! What it really comes down to my friends, is what God has planned for you. If cannabis is a stumbling block for you in your walk with our Lord, then get it out of your life. If you love it more than God, then there is a problem. I apologize if I have offended anyone, and I ask for your forgiveness if I have. 

THE GOSPEL MESSAGE: 

Jesus of Nazareth, the Son of God, who was also God, humbled Himself as a man and was obedient until death, died on the cross in your place to cover your sins, so you could have eternal peace with God in His kingdom and avoid the eternal cup of His wrath. Now repent (turn away from) your sins put your faith in Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior, read your Bible daily, and obey what you read. I pray that God softens your heart, opens your eyes and opens your ears to His message, He is already calling you...just be still....and you will hear His voice. Peace to you all my brothers and sisters, may Jesus be a lamp unto your feet to keep you on the path of light. Amen.

In The Service of Jesus Christ

Statik


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

I could probably do without the evangelical exhortations, but I appreciate you sharing your viewpoint. It's always good to be reminded that the majority of religious Christians are mostly reasonable people, outside of their strong Biblical convictions regarding certain social issues. No one's perfect. Putting aside issues of faith, if everyone followed the example set by Jesus the world would be a better place. Unfortunately, in my experience the people who most loudly proclaim and promote their Christian beliefs (or religious dogmas in general) are just about the least Christlike people I've ever met. The most Christlike person I've ever met was a Zen monk. He didn't _say_ much at all. Ethics are about acts, not words. The sacred is a state or sense of being, not a state or sense of belonging. Belonging is how society puts the sacred to work for its own ends. 

>shrug<


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

Puts the sacred to work for the ends of the profane, if you ask me.

I'm suddenly reminded of crazy old Brother "Jeb" and his screeching wife: a crazy religious couple who would stand in Speaker's Circle on campus damning everyone who walked by (I walked right up to to Jeb in the middle of one of his hellfire-damnation sermons, with a joint in my hand, asked him for a light, just to see what vitrol he would spew at me) fun times...but those two were a riot. I actually thought they were a hilarious comedy act traveling for profit, but they were serious. had little booklets and everything with laugh my ass off cartoons about various acts that would land you in the fiiiiiiirrrrrrrrres of Heeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllll!!!!! I miss those days.


----------



## statik (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, I had to do the evangelizing. Sorry about that, but it is the great commission from Jesus. I completely agree with you about "Christan's" being un-Christ like. We are told to forgive, which not many do. We are told to be loving, and not many are. Many are outright hypocrites. Many think that they are better than others, but God created all men equal. It is not our job to judge the world. It is God's and God's alone. To quote Gandhi, " I like their Christ, but I don't like their Christians." There is so much truth in that. Another quote, I don't remember who said it, "I will believe in the Redeemer, when the Christians look more Redeemed." God tells us to be humble, meek, and to have a servants heart...I wish more of my brethren could realize how important those implications of God's word are to our faith. Maybe then the world would be a little more receptive of His message. Thanks for your response my friend. I would love to clear up any questions you might have.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

Why do Christians like Brother Jeb and his wife (can't remember he name) exist? Why doesn't God strike them down and get it over with?


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> Why do Christians like Brother Jeb and his wife (can't remember he name) exist? Why doesn't God strike them down and get it over with?


Provided that kind of God, watching from above with a long beard and thunderbolts, existed--I think the answer would be free will. Our Calvinist friend here may have a more complex and satisfying answer. Calvinism is quite complicated when it comes to questions of free will, predestination and salvation.


----------



## statik (Mar 30, 2008)

What they are doing is preaching damnation. Which is part of God's message, but not all. God's real message is that He gave us a way out of it! Of course one has to understand the torment they will experience without Christ's atoning blood, but to preach nothing but that is to only preach part of the Gospel. Do you know what the word "Gospel" means? It means Good News! The Gospel is the good news of peace with God. While we where yet still sinners (enemies) with God, He sacrificed Himself in our place to redeem (pay ransom) us from hell. Why doesn't He strike them down? Thats all in His will and His keeping. It is not my place to judge them, or to even try and figure out what God is achieving through them. All I can say is that I understand preaching hellfire, and I do condone it, but to point a finger and give blame on every passer by, is judgmental. How would he know (Jeb) if someone he is pointing at is a devout Christian or not? I am all for open air preaching (standing in the square) but we need to be careful when we do so. Otherwise we just push people away, yes, the Gospel is uncomfortable for most people to hear....but we shouldn't make it impossible for them to hear it's true meaning.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

I doubt you'd be comfortable with an open Satanist preaching his views in the public square. Or, how about a fundamentalist Muslim? That might bother most Christians more, ironically enough.

Sorry, I'm not trying to bait you. I'm all for free speech, but there are forms of street preaching, however, that amount to verbal abuse or harassment. 
People shouldn't have to endure being called sinners for walking down the street. I don't care if it's a 15 year old in miniskirt, a gay couple, or whatever.

Giving them a piece of your mind right back doesn't help, it just reinforces their perception of themselves as misunderstood martyrs in a degraded society.

How does that kind of preaching not violate the admonition not to judge others lest ye be judged, or to let the innocent cast the first stone, or not to look to the speck in another's eye but the log in your own? I'd include the admonition to love thy neighbor, but these kinds of preachers tend to insist their message is 'love' as it brings the hope of salvation. I doubt the people they attack feel very loved by God while the crazed preacher is screaming at them.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah and they fucking MONOPOLIZED Speaker's Circle, which is the only place on campus strategically located so that a speaker's voice is heard far and wide.

Cult Educational Video - Show to Class - Beware of Mind Control Techniques - No Sex Nor Porn Shown

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHaZ39q5rA8&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHaZ39q5rA8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## statik (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh no, Macabee....why did you have to bring up predestination? LOL. It still makes my head swim. It is hard even for me to fully grasp. All I can say is that it is impossible for us...with our finite minds...to understand the infinite mind of God. One way to explain it is this....do we have free will or are we predestined? Yes! That is the answer...both. I want to address the word "free-will" briefly. We do not truly have "free" will. We have will. According to the words of Christ, we are all slaves to sin, and it's father...the devil. We can choose to remain slaves to sin, or repent and become slaves for God. Personally, I would prefer to be a slave to someone who loves me so much He would and did, die for me. I think most people have a presumptuous view on God and their beliefs about Him, Hell, and Salvation. Most people are too full of pride (true original sin, the reason Lucifer fell) to let go of their preformed ideals. No one wants to admit they are wrong. No one wants to admit that deep down, there is no real good in the human heart...including their own. To grow upwards in God is to grow downward in pride and in your view of yourself, self-hate really. Not the kind that drives people to take their own life of course. It is to merely recognize that nothing we do is truly of good accord. Many people will be upset at that statement, but it is truth...we do things...even what appears to be selfless...selfishly. Who can say they help people out and don't expect to be helped back? Or who can say that they help someone and don't have an inward view of themselves as a good person for it? That is pride again my friend. All good things come from God, and God alone. God opposes the prideful and the self-righteous. Wow, I am way off subject now aren't I? Sorry, I get caught up in God and His law. Read Psalm 1! lol ....


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

Why must we be slaves to anyone/anything? I don't know about everyone else, but when I feel compelled to help someone, I do it because I fucking feel for them/their plight, not because I would expect the same from them; I do it because I am a human being, and I could give a shit if God wants to give me a cookie or brownie points for it.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

Yep. The way Calvinism grapples with these questions is one of its most interesting qualities. Intellectually speaking it's very engaging. What do Calvinists make of Weber's theory on the Calvinist ethic of predestination being at the core of early American capitalism?

The Protestant Ethic and the Spirit of Capitalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the meat of his theory:



> In the absence of such assurances from religious authority, Weber argued that Protestants began to look for other "signs" that they were saved. Calvin and his followers taught a doctrine of double predestination, in which from the beginning God chose some people for salvation and others for damnation. The inability to influence one's own salvation presented a very difficult problem for Calvin's followers. It became an absolute duty to believe that one was chosen for salvation, and to dispel any doubt about that: lack of self-confidence was evidence of insufficient faith and a sign of damnation. So, self-confidence took the place of priestly assurance of God's grace.
> 
> Worldly success became one measure of that self-confidence. Luther made an early endorsement of Europe's emerging labor divisions. Weber identifies the applicability of Luther's conclusions, noting that a "vocation" from God was no longer limited to the clergy or church, but applied to any occupation or trade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> Why must we be slaves to anyone/anything? I don't know about everyone else, but when I feel compelled to help someone, I do it because I fucking feel for them/their plight, not because I would expect the same from them; I do it because I am a human being, and I could give a shit if God wants to give me a cookie or brownie points for it.


Nietzsche isn't for everyone. And if you go too far down that path you turn into Ayn Rand, which is not a good thing in my opinion. Of course at that point you more or less stop wanting to help people, because it intrudes on your agency as an individual. 

There needs to be a balance between the common good, which implies certain duties of the individual to the whole, and personal freedom, which implies a certain deference of the whole to the decisions of the individual.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

Haven't gotten around to reading Rand's Fountainhead, but I did read another one...can't remember the title...about trains and a woman owning a train company or something...loooong time ago.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> Haven't gotten around to reading Rand's Fountainhead, but I did read another one...can't remember the title...about trains and a woman owning a train company or something...loooong time ago.


I think that's _Atlas Shrugged, _her 'Objectivist' screed_?_ I don't know, I find Rand's ideas to be the height of ignorant hubristic claptrap and I have a similarly low opinion of her followers and devotees.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 30, 2008)

you don't get much pussy, do you, my friend?


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> you don't get much pussy, do you, my friend?


Not recently. I need to get back out there and stop being petulant about it. It's not like it's all that difficult. Like I mentioned the other day, though, I tend to gravitate towards serious involvement and my life is a little too messy for that right now.

But yes, your intuitions are most perceptive young Paduan.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, geekiness and sexual deprivation usually share a significant positive correlation.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 31, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> Yeah, geekiness and sexual deprivation usually share a significant positive correlation.


Yup. There's little enough harm in it when you're not trying to get laid, but it does tend to sneak up you. Geekery provides a lot of ways to handle boredom, especially combined with pot. Plus, it's my job. 

I should probably go out to some shows or something. Or maybe an opening. I dig art chix.


----------



## statik (Mar 31, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> I doubt you'd be comfortable with an open Satanist preaching his views in the public square. Or, how about a fundamentalist Muslim? That might bother most Christians more, ironically enough.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not trying to bait you. I'm all for free speech, but there are forms of street preaching, however, that amount to verbal abuse or harassment.
> People shouldn't have to endure being called sinners for walking down the street. I don't care if it's a 15 year old in miniskirt, a gay couple, or whatever.
> ...


I have to agree with you here, yes it would make me uncomfortable...but that does not give me the right to try and stop them. I also love and protect our constitution. It is the same law that enables me to preach, hand out Gospel tracts, and talk openly about God. So in this sense I have no right to keep others from stating their views. As for people being called sinners, according to Scripture, we are ALL sinners...even me. I am not a good person, I just have faith in the Redeemer. I struggle with my sins daily, just like the disciple Paul. I see myself as no better than the next man. I am just as capable of such atrocities as any mass murderer etc. Can anyone honestly say they have never had an evil thought..."I want to kill so and so"...or "what I would do to you if I got you in bed"....God says He will hold even our thought life accountable on Judgment Day. The Bible says that the hearts of men lay open before God. So, lets look at the best open-air preacher/evangelist that ever walked the earth...Jesus Christ Himself. How did He preach? Using the Ten Commandments? Yes! Did He tell people that they would go to Hell if they did not repent of their sins, deny themselves, take up their cross and follow Him? Yes! He had a slightly different tactic than most preachers of today though. He was very gentile when could be, and very stern with people when He had to be. Look at the way He talked to the Pharisees. "Hypocrites!" and "Brood of vipers" and one of my favorites "Even tax collectors and prostitutes will make it into the gates of Heaven before you!" He was saying this to the religious leaders of Israel! I know this sounds odd, but it is not I who judges you when I tell you something is sin in the eyes of God. It is God's Law that judges ALL. You, me, my wife, my grandmother, Hitler, and everyone else. By no means did I write God's Law, I just pass it along to the next person. If someone said to you "You shouldn't do that," when your about to break into a home...is that person judging you? Or are they making you aware of what it is you have in your heart? I know that most things that are called "sin" seem very small in the eyes of today's society, but God does not see it that way. He kicked Adam and Eve out of Eden for sinning once! He kicked Lucifer and a third of the angels out of Heaven when they sinned, God does not spare even His most beautiful angel of His wrath. There is a saying I and many have used, but I never realized the absolute profoundness and truth of it until lately; "The Truth shall set you free, but first it will piss you off." I agree that love is detrimental when preaching, Christ is the standard for preaching and evangelism. As for giving them a piece of my mind...I try to just stick with what Jesus has taught...if I get into what I think of another and their actions...I am judging them. It does not matter what I think. Scripture says to hate sin and not the sinner. Oh and as for your Monk friend...I know what you mean, not many have the wisdom to keep their mouth shut. Scripture pretty much states that as well. The wise man knows when to keep his mouth closed. Sadly, far too many people who claim to be Christian look for ways to come down on the rest of humanity when most of the time their silence would be more effective. They want to exalt themselves as holier-than-thou. Which is a strict violation of God's Law in it's own. Anyways, I hope I am making sense here. I have a tendency to get lost in all of this. I also apologize if this seems to come off strongly. I am not trying to defend myself...I can be very judgmental...and I am aware of it. In no way am I perfect. I don't have all the answers either. Well my friend, I do enjoy these types of conversations, and from what I can tell...so do you. Thank you for your honest views, and for being so understanding of mine. I hope that we continue in these conversations and I pray that we can remain of humble demeanor's. It is only through trying to understand another's view that we can make any kind of progress in our own understanding, be it we agree with one's views or not. I think the best way a Christian should witness to someone else is with tears in their eyes, not with screaming and yelling.....


----------



## statik (Apr 1, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> Yep. The way Calvinism grapples with these questions is one of its most interesting qualities. Intellectually speaking it's very engaging. What do Calvinists make of Weber's theory on the Calvinist ethic of predestination being at the core of early American capitalism?
> 
> The Protestant Ethic and the Spirit of Capitalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the meat of his theory:


I think this is a twisted view on Calvinism. I cannot say there is no truth to it...because I have not personally studied John Calvin in detail. I guess Calvinism is what I would most closely be related to. I am of the mind set that God made some for destruction, and other's for salvation. Paul addresses that in Romans. Anyways, thank you for this info...I will have to look further into it. I would like to note that where it talks about monetary gain being a sign of God's grace...I disagree. If monetary gain was a sign of salvation...then Hugh Hefner is a godly man. Look at the lives of the people in the early church, John the Baptist was beheaded...Peter was crucified upside down....Paul died in a Roman prison...John was imprisoned on the island of Patmos and chained to a Roman guard who hated him. Look at the story of Job, yeah...he was rich...but that was taken from him along with his family and health. Throughout history people who followed God where both very blessed, such as Solomon (who fell away from God by the way)...and others where subjected to suffering...I would like to note that the people who suffered for God....are the one's who lived godly lives. The ultimate example being Jesus Himself (who of course is God). Anyways....Happy Atheists Day! (April 1st) LOL....sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for your perspective! I'm not a huge Weberian myself, but I've always thought the connections he makes are interesting. 

You might want to check out the actual book sometime, it's better than the _Wikipedia_ article might lead you to believe. I don't think it's incompatible with Calvinist faith, it just shows how that faith interacted with the social fabric in the development of capitalism. 

I'd imagine most libraries have it, the chapters of interest to you would probably be the last two: "The Religious Foundations of Worldly Asceticism" and "Asceticism and the Spirit of Capitalism." 

Weber's conclusions about where capitalism is headed after the Puritans can be grim--he forsees an 'iron cage of bureacracy' for modern society where the Puritans had experienced an individual calling (vis a vis Luther) towards hard work and thrift in business affairs. But that's his conclusion, it doesn't have to be yours.


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 1, 2008)

this is me just being me here but


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 1, 2008)

but i think that God put everything on the earth yer as Christianity goes about the story of creation


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 1, 2008)

and that on the 6 day God gave man stuardship of the earth and gave us aurthorioty over everything on the earth


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 1, 2008)

so if all that is true which i beileve it is. then man should be allowed to use the earths resouces aslong as man doesnt go mad over the resources


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 1, 2008)

so if you let your marijuana rest and you put it into re-veg and dont take the next buds just let the males polinate the females and then the next year after the cycal has probaly repeated indoors several times


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 1, 2008)

you can sow the seeds


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 1, 2008)

Guess what? 


See this?







If you do this,






you can actually type on more than one line without having to spam the board with multiple posts!

Try it sometime.


----------



## Gutter (Apr 2, 2008)

You guys ever think "This is all bullshit, trying to tie cannabis in with the bible and all other sorts of things" and that your all just a bunch of pot head addicts trying anything to make weed seem important as it is in your head? Yea that'd be cool if God himself refered to "Herb" as weed, but I mean...come on! Herb is fun, but to think theres more importance it, I think is foolish and people need to stop kidding themselves.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm interested in this for entertainment purposes only, and could give a shit what God or the forces that be think about my use of Cannabis. please refrain from using judgmental references like "pothead addicts" when speaking to other human beings on this forum, as the recreational use of Cannabis is a touchy subject, and I think those who examine their personal use from a religious/spiritual perspective are to be applauded. It's better than just doing it because it makes you feel good, and being called a junkie or an addict certainly does not. Please check your negativity at the door. thanks.

iloveyou


----------



## Cannabolic (Apr 2, 2008)

Gutter said:


> You guys ever think "This is all bullshit, trying to tie cannabis in with the bible and all other sorts of things" and that your all just a bunch of pot head addicts trying anything to make weed seem important as it is in your head? Yea that'd be cool if God himself refered to "Herb" as weed, but I mean...come on! Herb is fun, but to think theres more importance it, I think is foolish and people need to stop kidding themselves.


I'm not kidding myself, im not tryin to give an excuse or a reason as to why i smoke weed. however i am trying to get rid of the falsifications generations have put on marijuana. ppl have been tryin to demonize it for almost a century and what have they said? the've said that marijuana was against the word of god. so by this thread im showing that its not the actual biblical text or the word of god, but the law makers and the bud haters out there trying to abolish the smoking of mary jane. my point is this, they say its wrong and against the bible, but they never give a direct reference to marijuana. but they do say that we can do anything as long as were not abusing our bodies. and as long as your not a heavy pothead, bud dossent cause any serious problems.


----------



## Cannabolic (Apr 2, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I'm interested in this for entertainment purposes only, and could give a shit what God or the forces that be think about my use of Cannabis. please refrain from using judgmental references like "pothead addicts" when speaking to other human beings on this forum, as the recreational use of Cannabis is a touchy subject, and I think those who examine their personal use from a religious/spiritual perspective are to be applauded. It's better than just doing it because it makes you feel good, and being called a junkie or an addict certainly does not. Please check your negativity at the door. thanks.
> 
> iloveyou


wow...........shocked


----------



## Yahweh (Apr 2, 2008)

Dont feel like reading all these pages and hope someone didnt already say this if so sorry but ,Cannabis means 2 dog plant in Greek/roman some shit like that. There is a African Tribe called the Dodgon and they have a HUGE celebration every 50 years, They celebrate because it takes 50 years for Sirius A to orbit Sirius B ,( how could they know this in the 1800's)?They call Sirius A the 2 Dog planet. And at this celebration they smoke/eat cannabis. In the 1800's when modern scientists visited the tribe they taught the scientist their vast knowledge of geometry and physics. They say they were taught all of this by Aliens....thats right aliens and they also believe Aliens put cannabis on this plant for us to use and enjoy. This was also in the 3rd Cannabible, also check out what other people have called Sirius A..they all call it the 2 dog star or something to do with 2 dogs. check it out yourself


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 2, 2008)

Its the plant of 2 faces , good and evil because of its both sex genitics , Thats how the accient Asians described ....Other than that i think im going to smoke more weed after reading some of this crap lmao


----------



## statik (Apr 2, 2008)

Gutter said:


> You guys ever think "This is all bullshit, trying to tie cannabis in with the bible and all other sorts of things" and that your all just a bunch of pot head addicts trying anything to make weed seem important as it is in your head? Yea that'd be cool if God himself refered to "Herb" as weed, but I mean...come on! Herb is fun, but to think theres more importance it, I think is foolish and people need to stop kidding themselves.


I find it very interesting that you are willing to call others pot-head addicts, when you partake in the very thing we are discussing. So herb is just fun? What about the fact it helps with numerous diseases and disorders? Like cancer? Or AIDS? What about Multiple Sclerosis? Or Alzheimer's? Did you know that cannabis has been proven to help prevent Alzheimer's? Or that it even has anti-carcinogenic qualities? Ever hear of terpinoids? Is that not more important than just having fun? I am sorry to say it my friend, but it's the "It's just fun" attitude that keeps everyone else from taking the medical movement seriously. I don't mean to come off as attacking you, I just ask that people stop and do some research before making statements such as this. Apparently you missed my previous posts on this subject, or else you would have realized I made it very clear that if anything takes the front seat in place of God...there is a problem.


----------



## Gutter (Apr 3, 2008)

Haha man guy s sorry I wasnt really targeting you all. That was more for like the people who speak about shit and actually believe it y'know? Idk hahaha w/e didndt mean to make yall mad.


----------



## Cannabolic (Aug 12, 2008)

STANDOX said:


> this went south for me now lol i was following along quite nicely too.
> I myself was a Jehovah's witness for 14 years i was born into this religion and throughout boyhood and teen years i pondered many questions but none of substance and drugs but mostly of life.
> Being a witness i wasnt able to do alot of the things that the kids at school did and it forced me to live on the outter edge but try to be on the in.The worst was having to knock a girls door on a saturday morning when you had a crush on her lol i will never forget thoes times.
> but with out going off of the assumed intended track of this thread i would say that the first chance i got to make sense of this world for myself i took at 14 i had a religious education that was like a phd in Jehovah (which i say with respect still to this day) but i had no idea what the WORLD was about.
> ...


 wise words from a wise person


----------



## Connoisseur177 (Aug 13, 2008)

i havent read the WHOLE thread, but i find it rather strange that there is multiple stories of christ throughout our 'history'.. call it blasphemy, or are the 'christians' the ones that christ/jesus was warning us about all along.O The Irony..i remember someone telling me about a part/verse where it speaks about the jews being gods chosen people which makes it wierd to think why one would still want to become christian if they wouldnt be god's chosen..i would never 'knock' someones beliefs, but its embarassing we praise someone who has lived many a generation before ours, and lose the belief in ourselves here in current day  Is It Me Or have humans as a whole lost their way?


----------



## Gutter (Aug 13, 2008)

Prophets in this world are human, they are here to "help" us, not look for worshippers. Sometimes people go way too far and see a man as a god. These people help us on our individual spiritual paths. Much of human kind has in the past and present put all the fate of the world and the fate of human kind into the hands of these prophets. Learn from these prophets, dont kill for them, they just get reborn just like us. Humans will all learn and start to grow spiritualy again soon. Just give it time.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not into Christ.But I believe, were there a diety, it made us have free will so we could choose...everything is a learning experience.Every thing we do is an expansion of the mind.We are like rough diamonds seeking facets.Your mind was made to question everything.Question especially any religion which instructs you not to question.


----------

